# Red corn vs Yellow corn



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Can someone educate me on the difference between red corn and yellow corn?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

here is what I read about it :Nutritional Value
Red sweet corn provides twenty percent more protein than white corn or yellow corn. Anthocyanin, the pigment that creates the red color in this corn, is high in antioxidants. Red Sweet Corn contains a whopping 350 percent more antioxidants than regular white or yellow corn.
I say give it a go your birds will love you for it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

heck, now I want to eat it too!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have never seen red corn. I would like to try it, especially if it is loaded with antioxidants.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Ive never seen red corn either. Where can you find it?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I, too, have never seen or heard of red corn. The only 'red' corn I have seen is the kernels before planting with the pink stuff coated on it  haha.
If it is that nutritional, I think it would be great to try giving the birds, especially during breeding when those babies need lots of protein. Plus if you can start them out with those antioxidants, you're sure to have healthy birds, both babies and parents


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

They have red and purple corn ask ur local seed company. Taste less sweeter.


----------



## AJPDP (Jan 26, 2008)

BADEN FEED use red corn in several of their mixes. I have used them and have no complaints.

http://badenfeed.com


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

AJPDP said:


> BADEN FEED use red corn in several of their mixes. I have used them and have no complaints.
> 
> http://badenfeed.com


what kind of prices are you paying for Baden feed?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Geeez the only Red corn I can get is on HALLOWEEN NIGHT and I usually eat it all myself lol!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AJPDP said:


> BADEN FEED use red corn in several of their mixes. I have used them and have no complaints.
> 
> http://badenfeed.com


they are in Canada, how did you get that in Fla?


----------

